# Z85 making a lot of noise



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

I posted this in the wrenching forum as well, but I thought I might get some Felt owners opinions.

My Z85 is making a pretty nasty howling sound, and I have no idea what it is. The bike is practically brand new, I've had it for 1 day and ridden it about 20 miles so far. The sound started around mile 15 I would say.

When I get going fairly quick it starts howling, and the sound will persist until I stop. But it usually won't start if I'm going slow. It also makes the sound if I'm pedaling or not, so even if the chain and cassette and cranks are not moving, it will make the sound.

I have uploaded a video to youtube so you can hear what I'm hearing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6XV436dwd8

Any ideas? I'm rather frustrated with this at the moment :-(


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

I hate to throw out an obvious answer, but check your brakes... They may be rubbing.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Could be brakes. Also kinda sounds like a squeaky bearing.
If you pick up your bike and spin one wheel at a time, can you tell if it's the front or rear wheel doing it?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The brakes are definitely worth checking out, but I think odds are good that it's something related to the hubs and/ or freehub. Almost sounds like an o-ring (or similar) rubbing against another surface.

You could probably narrow it down further by mounting the bike on a stand (or holding the rear wheel up) and cranking to build speed, then 'coast'. If it still howls, you know it's at the rear. If not, front.


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

Brakes are not rubbing, I definitely checked those. And I'm not sure if it's a bearing, could be, but I can't spin the wheel fast enough without riding it to make the sounds. I'm also not sure if my weight on the bike makes a difference?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chriscookz said:


> Brakes are not rubbing, I definitely checked those. And I'm not sure if it's a bearing, could be, but I can't spin the wheel fast enough without riding it to make the sounds. I'm also not sure if my weight on the bike makes a difference?


Weight could be a factor. If you have access to a stationary trainer, that may help narrow the cause. 

Bottom line it's a new bike, presumably with a warranty, so let the LBS sort this out.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

It's the rubber on the rear hub, lube it.

It is the rubber on the non drive side that keeps dirt from getting to the bearings. It sort of clicks into the hub and when the hub turns and the rubber does not it was making the noise. I think lubing (I used some dry teflon lube) the rubber where it meets the hub will solve the issue but will probably have to be done every so often, it will allow the hub to spin and the rubber not move. The rubber is very tight on the axle so its easier for it to spin at the hub.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

I agree with jmorgan...it's probably the rubber dust cover on the hub. I also have a Z85...the front hub made that noise, I pulled the dust covers off. The rear makes that noise sometimes, put lube on it, but I think I'm just going to remove it. It might make me have to replace the bearings more often but no biggie.


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I'm going to check into lubing it tonight and see where that gets me. Hopefully it'll take care of the problem.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

chriscookz said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm going to check into lubing it tonight and see where that gets me. Hopefully it'll take care of the problem.


Yeah, take the wheel off, then you can take the cover off by just pinching and pulling it, rub some grease on the inside and that should do the trick. If that doesn't work, it could be a bad cartridge bearing but most likely just that dust cover.


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

chriscookz said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'm going to check into lubing it tonight and see where that gets me. Hopefully it'll take care of the problem.


I had this with my Felt Z6. Pedro's Ice Wax lube didn't last more than 2 days. I then used high temperature automobile brake grease, and the sound has been gone for 2 months.


----------



## chriscookz (Jul 2, 2012)

Put some tri-flow on there tonight and the sound was gone 

Thanks a lot for the help! Now hopefully it lasts longer then TDI Hoo.. ^^


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

Recently Felt in love

Nice phrase.....I hope I felt in love soon also!!!


----------

